# Open Or Close Tank Valves When At A Seasonal Site?



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We're keeping our Outback at a seasonal site with full hookups this summer and we're not sure if we're supposed to keep the tank valves open all the time and just let the waste water flow "through" the system..?

...OR...

should we keep the valves closed until the tanks are full, and then follow the proper steps to empty the tanks (black first then grey), flush the tanks out with fresh water, put in the proper tank chemicals, and then do it all over when the tanks get full again?

I want to do the right think here so we don't end up in a stinky situation.









Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Leave the grey tank open all the time.
Let the black tank fill until it needs to be emptied.
Empty the black tank and rince with the quickie flush as needed.

At least thats what I'd do.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I leave the gray tank open until the night before we leave, then I close it so it will fill-up enough (morning showers, etc.) to flush-out the sewer hose after I flush the black tank. You should (IMO) leave the black tank closed, to allow things to "break down" - otherwise you'll end up with alot of solids that remain in the tank. Smell should not be a problem.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Katrina and Scrib! action

That's exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I do what SCRIB does....

keep the Black closed all the time to keep the solids from solidifying ...

keep the grey open all the time except for the night before we leave so when i dump the grey it has a full affect and helps clean out the hose...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I leave my valves closed until full then dump

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I leave my valves closed until full then dump
> 
> Don
> [snapback]117500[/snapback]​


Ditto.......

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will throw my hat into the... um... ring with scrib and Ghosty.
That is exactly the procedure I would use.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't see any reason to leave the grey tank open. No way would I leave the black tank open.

A full grey tank will really help wash out the pipe, after a black tank flush.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't make the same mistake I did. I was dumping the black tank before I left each weekend. Unfortunately I didn't let the tank fill completed, nor did I flush it with water after dunping. The result eventually was a clogged up tank that took a lot of effort to get unclogged. So do as the others have told you. Let the black tank fill, dump, flush, then dump your grey. I don't think you'd need to flush the black tank after every dump, but if water is plentiful, it won't hurt.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Assuming you are doing weekends mostly.

I would add chemicals and some Calgon and add at least 3 gallons of water. My father used to use a 5 gallon bucket to dump water in the toilet. Leave the valve closed. Depending on how much grey water you will generate will determine if you leave that valve closed. What you want to do is time the closing of the grey tank so it will fill up when you are ready to dump the black tank. You even do not have to dump the black every weekend but I would not go more than 2 weekends.

If timed correctly, dump the black before you go home at the end of the weekend, if you installed a quickie or tornado, refill the black and dump one more time, then use grey to flush the hose out. Add more chemicals and water to the black tank.

You have the luxury of dumping the black when ever you want so do not let paper or solids accumulate. Keep plenty of water in the tank and it will easier to empty.

This is the same procedure I follow if I am on full hookups at any time.

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone! action

I do use Calgon along with the chemicals in the tank to keep any yucky stuff from sticking to the sides.

We'll let the grey tank fill before dumping just to make sure we get a good rinse in the hose after dumping the black tank.

Thanks again, and it's good to hear from all of you again!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> Thanks everyone! action
> 
> I do use Calgon along with the chemicals in the tank to keep any yucky stuff from sticking to the sides.
> 
> ...


If you have plenty of water, I'd fill the black tank to the top and then flush. This will ensure a powerful flush.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Fill the black tank for sure as Oregon Camper said. I just got done installing my Quickie Flush and I'm not impressed just yet. I filled the tank w about 20 Gals of water. Put Toilet paper in then flushed. Toilet paper never came out with Quickie Flush . It did though when I stuck a hose down the toilet. That Proves that volume is the most important think when flushing the black tank or probably either tank for that matter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> Fill the black tank for sure as Oregon Camper said. I just got done installing my Quickie Flush and I'm not impressed just yet. I filled the tank w about 20 Gals of water. Put Toilet paper in then flushed. Toilet paper never came out with Quickie Flush . It did though when I stuck a hose down the toilet. That Proves that volume is the most important think when flushing the black tank or probably either tank for that matter.
> [snapback]120207[/snapback]​


Quickie Flush + Full Tank = Happy Outback Owner

Kinda like the 1+1=3 theory.


----------

